# "It's a Tribe Thing, Stupid."



## Jackel (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone watched this, excellent.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioCcO3_k6v0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jackel (Oct 17, 2009)

its a five episode series


----------



## kaja (Oct 17, 2009)

Some great thoughts there! And from guy I really respect- thanks for posting it here.


----------



## Jackel (Oct 17, 2009)

my bad, the title is "It's The Tribes, Stupid." not sure why i jacked that up. later


----------

